# A lot of Nikon over Canon?



## Timoris (Mar 31, 2011)

I am seeing a lot of people preferring Nikon over Canon on here, is there a specific reason or is it "just so"? I figured camera for camera, Nikon and Canon are basically the same exact thing, except Canon has less noise and Nikon can use the Lensbaby tilt transformer (*fist shake*).

Also professional Nikons have more dedicated buttons, where as Canon options are accessed through menus, eliminating buttons. Two different philosophies, same quality cameras.

Pretty much it?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 31, 2011)

no, I believe the late model Nikons have quite a bit less noise


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 31, 2011)

For some reason, it seems to be the opposite out in my real world. Most people I know have Canons, where as when I go onto photo forum sites, most people have Nikons. Weird.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2011)

Timoris said:


> and Nikon can use the Lensbaby tilt transformer (*fist shake*).


Not exactly.

The 'Tilt Transformer' uses Nikon lenses, but it only mounts to Micro Four Thirds cameras.


I think Nikon/Canon is probably pretty evenly split here...


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nikon users type while Canon shooter take pictures. :lmao:


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 31, 2011)

It is possible that Nikon users are more vocal or are more prevalent in forums ?

Maybe Canon users don't talk about their equipment ?

Hmm, I think the Pentax and Sony users should get together to have a voice.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2011)

There have been a few polls here - I think it came out pretty even for Nikon/Canon each time...  I started one maybe a year ago ... let me see if I can find it...


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 31, 2011)

coke!


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2011)

Found it:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ws-reviews/188863-what-camera-do-you-use.html


----------



## Garbz (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah there is a very good reason why, it's called viewer bias. If all you have is a hammer everything looks like a nail.

I also only see Nikon threads on this forum because I turn a blind eye to the Canon ones. As far as I am aware there has never been a thread on this forum which talks about canon L series lenses. Well none that I've read anyway


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmm, bias eh ... well I think <insert brand here> is the best !!!

When I used to work in a camera store I had the advantage of using all the brands and could actually make a comparison between specific models ... I tended to find that it is not the brand but specific models of cameras and lenses (everyone can make winners and losers ... just not all the time).


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2011)

Best Foods is the **KING** of factory mayonnaise...it's called Hellman's Mayonnaise east of the Rocky Mountains...Nikon is pretty good...kind of like Best Foods Mayo....there are other brands, lots of them in fact, but there's only really one brand you want when you wish to be satisfied...


----------



## Timoris (Mar 31, 2011)

Garbz said:


> Yeah there is a very good reason why, it's called viewer bias. If all you have is a hammer everything looks like a nail.
> 
> I also only see Nikon threads on this forum because I turn a blind eye to the Canon ones. As far as I am aware there has never been a thread on this forum which talks about canon L series lenses. Well none that I've read anyway


 
Ah! But I have switched from Sony to Canon two years ago, never looked back (Never owned an SLR untill the T2i/550D). Quite the opposite of the "Blue Car effect", and I don't see many Canon users talking about Canon. Looking at the Buy & Sell, Posts are mostly dominated by Nikon (Selling Nikon? Hmm, may mean something).

You're probably right though, (I AM relatively new on here...) 40% Nikon, 40% Canon ... 20% Oxygen


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2011)

Same old, same old.

*yawn*


You certainly do see more Canons used for sports on TV though. Just say'n. :thumbup:


----------



## reedshots (Mar 31, 2011)

Canon AE1 &  AE1-P user for years only seemed right to get a canon sxi then the 7D and one day the 5D mark## full frame.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 31, 2011)

Hellman's is the very Best!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate mayonnaise.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 1, 2011)

I believe that Nikon has now jumped a body ahead of Canon with the D3s and x, they are suppose to be releasing a D4 later this year, I'm not sure what Canon has planned.  Canon blew it with the Mklll and the back focus problems, they fixed alot with the mklv, but that also gave Nikon the chance to jump ahead. It will be an interesting year.


----------



## bazooka (Apr 1, 2011)

For me, when getting my first dslr (and still my only), I had both a Canon and Nikon body picked out.... the first used one I saw on craigslist at a good price won. Happened to be Canon. Really enjoy my 40D.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Apr 1, 2011)

they're sort of the same. most well known tried and true photographers trust the canon name though.


----------



## Timoris (Apr 1, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> I believe that Nikon has now jumped a body ahead of Canon with the D3s and x, they are suppose to be releasing a D4 later this year, I'm not sure what Canon has planned. Canon blew it with the Mklll and the back focus problems, they fixed alot with the mklv, but that also gave Nikon the chance to jump ahead. It will be an interesting year.


 
Interesting, dispite this, didn't the Canon 550D and the 7D win "Best of the year" for their respective categories?


----------



## photoaddiction (Apr 1, 2011)

I have heard of Nikons as having better color capture and Canons being better for shutter speed.  I generally take a lot more sports photography and action pictures so I have always used Canon.  Other than that, I haven't heard of too much of a difference.


----------



## Overread (Apr 1, 2011)

Thus far I'm only aware of one single difference between canon and nikon that is worth worrying about in reality - and even then its a pretty darn minor point for 99% of most photographers - and there are good work around options anyway for nikon

Because Canon are the only ones that make the Macro God Lens!














As for all those camera bodies - meh they chop and change so darn fast its hardly worth worrying about the little difference that get nitpicked on save when you're first starting out. Even once your far into things the change over from brands will only bring marginal real world differences - and besides it costs so darn much to swap over its mostly not even a worry. 

Ps one of the best macro shooters I know does high mag stuff and doesn't even use a Canon (in fact last I recall he doesn't use a canon or a nikon!)


----------



## KmH (Apr 1, 2011)

World-wide Canon and Nikon have almost equal DSLR market share. Nikon has had a slight market share lead in recent years.

Canon and Nikon have about 75% of the market. All the other camera makers split the remainder.


----------



## KmH (Apr 1, 2011)

Timoris said:


> Interesting, dispite this, didn't the Canon 550D and the 7D win "Best of the year" for their respective categories?


 *Who* declared them "Best of the YEAR"?

Most 'best of the year' contests only apply to new products released in that year, so the 7D (released 2009) would not be judged against a Nikon D300 (released 2007).

By the same token the 550D and Nikons D90 are also a couple of years apart.


----------



## Stutterfly (Apr 1, 2011)

I see far more Canons than Nikons in the areas I photograph - photo pits at live music venues. To be fair though, a few of those are being used for video. 

I chose Nikon for low-light performance. Simple, really.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 1, 2011)

Stutterfly said:


> I chose Nikon for low-light performance. Simple, really.


 
Neat! Same reason I choose my camera. It's a Canon though.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 1, 2011)

Timoris said:


> I am seeing a lot of people preferring Nikon over Canon on here,....


And as a Sony shooter, with the Nikon vs Canon debate, what is your conceptual continuity? It should be easy to see. The crux of the biscuit is the apostrophe.
It doesn't 
And you can't
I won't 
And it don't
It hasn't 
It isn't
It even ain't
And it shouldn't
It couldn't
He told me no, no, no
I told him yes, yes, yes
I said I do it all the time 
Ain't this boogey a mess

Thanks Frank..........


Are you throwing a log into the fire?


----------



## jtee (Apr 1, 2011)

Big difference  between the two ................PRICE.......... Nikon is more expensive than Canon . I had Nikon film cameras chose Canon when I jumped to digital . I felt Canon offered more variety of lenses and accessories.


----------



## Overread (Apr 2, 2011)

Jtee has a point on price - esp when you look at his signature - wildlife and sports shooters often in need of long telephoto lenses of high quality have often in the past gone toward Canon because they not only tended to have lower prices on the high end lenses with long focal lengths, but also had more on offer in the £1000 price bracket (a 100-400mm - a 300mm and a 400mm). in comparison to Nikon.

However I think that pattern is soon to change since canon have been slowly re-releasing their supertelephoto lenses with very high prices tags. Granted these will lower once on the market (though they have been delayed by raw mineral shortages in Japan and, more recently as a result of the disaster), but its expected that the once present price difference between canon and nikon is going to be lost or at least not what it once was.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2011)

If you want cheap lenses, Canon has plenty of them.


----------



## itf (Apr 2, 2011)

Canon users buy Canon cuz they think they're cool with their white L lenses.

Btw, I think the reason that Canon is cheaper because there are basic accessories that it doesn't come with.

5DMII doesn't come with a hotshoe cover.  Even a Nikon D3000 comes with one.
I also heard that most Canon lenses do not come with hoods and hoods are pretty expensive for a good lens.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 2, 2011)

:roll:


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2011)

Canon and Nikon approach camera design and marketing differently.

Canon's design and marketing is all about hype and pimping their gear. They cram as many mega pixels on a sensor as they possibly can so they can advertise a bigger MP number than Nikon, because they know most people think more is better, which isn't always true.
But, at the same time they leave out features, like spot metering in many of their entry-level cameras, the ability for the point of spot metering to move with the selected focus point in many bodies, a viable off camera flash control system for it's more up scale bodies, across the board color aware metering, users manuals seemingly more geared to people that want to use automatic features.

Nikon seems to be more about usability than hype.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 2, 2011)

KmH said:


> Canon and Nikon approach camera design and marketing differently.
> 
> Canon's design and marketing is all about hype and pimping their gear. They cram as many mega pixels on a sensor as they possibly can so they can advertise a bigger MP number than Nikon, because they know most people think more is better, which isn't always true.
> But, at the same time they leave out features, like spot metering in many of their entry-level cameras, the ability for the point of spot metering to move with the selected focus point in many bodies, a viable off camera flash control system for it's more up scale bodies, across the board color aware metering, users manuals seemingly more geared to people that want to use automatic features.
> ...


Nikon seems to be all about the camera doing everything so the user doesn't need to learn the mechanics and the technical nuances of photography. The target market seems to be MWC's.


----------



## Timoris (Apr 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nikon seems to be all about the camera doing everything so the user doesn't need to learn the mechanics and the technical nuances of photography. The target market seems to be MWC's.



Married With Children?
Mate With Cannibals?
Majestic White Cormorant?
Mean Willies Conjecture?

Male With Camera?
Moderate With Cameras?


----------



## Rocan (Apr 3, 2011)

Nikon feels good to me. The controls are in all the right places, and pictures appear more natural. 

Not to say there isn't many good canons out there. there are. 

Know whats fun? hand over a pro body to a person, and watch them take shots that look terrible. 

Its the photographer, not the camera. With the digital hype, in the beginning the major advancements did cause a lot of bias (with each company one upping the other) but now that we can do stuff with digital that we could never do with film, I feel like photographers have to stop it with this nikon/canon war and just go out and shoot. Agree to disagree. I like Nikon. I have nikon lenses, so I'm more likely to buy another nikon. 

So end this thread here; stop taking pictures of test charts and doing 300 percent crops on images shot at 5 million ISO and go take some real photographs. I seemed to be able to take pictures that looked great using an old, freebie Olympus C-2500l, even with its many, MANY limitations.


----------



## Slaphead (Apr 3, 2011)

I really don't get why I see this Nikon Canon debate all over the internet, cropping up time and time again. Do you want to know the real reason that I use Nikon as opposed to Canon?

Well, I'll tell you anyway. One day I walked into a photographic store wanting to buy a DSLR. Knowing nothing about cameras at all I asked the the guy behind the counter what he would recommend. He then presented me with a Canon and a Nikon entry level model. I asked him what the differences were, and he replied they're both as good as each other. The Nikon cost slightly less so I walked out with the Nikon.

A few years down the road I've seen nothing really to make me want to switch, with the possible exception of that crazy Canon macro lens, the MP-65E or whatever it is.


----------



## usayit (Apr 3, 2011)

I like slaphead's honest answer.

In 1998 I figure I should move into a more up-to-date camera system.  I shopped around simply walked out with a Canon with a 35-105 f/2.8 Tamron (great lens btw).  Nikon never presented a compelling reason to change.   Its as simple as that.  It wasn't until 2009 did I change to shoot with neither.

I wonder what all the other non-canikon shooters think of all this nonsense...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 3, 2011)

I've just finished shooting the world swimming trials in Canada using Nikon for the first time, I've used Canon for 35 years. I did find positive and minor negatives  with the D3s, but those are a result of only having the gear for a week and getting used to new controls and menus. The quality of the images from both Canon and Nikon are pretty much the same, until the iso goes over 2500 and then I would give Nikon a big edge. As far as fps, everything is pretty much similar. The cameras both feel comfortable, but the Nikon grip feels more stable, not a slippery as Canon. The D3s is definately more expensive than the MklV, so it comes down to personal choice and cost.

Nikon in Canada treats the professionals as professionals, Canon treats the professionals like amateurs. From a pure customer service standpoint, I like Nikon.


----------

